# Sea foam .



## dafjib (Mar 7, 2019)

Has any one used Sea Foam to clean out their outboards ? Does it work ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2019)

Sea foam is ok. I prefer carbon gaurd, and ring free but have used sea foam in a pinch with satisfactory results.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Boatbrains said:


> Sea foam is ok. I prefer carbon gaurd, and ring free but have used sea foam in a pinch with satisfactory results.


Boatbrains,
I have an 08 tlr 60 4 stroke with just under 400hrs.
No issues at all with the motor, but I'm wondering if I should toss some seafoam or like item in the tank? 
What do you think?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2019)

A constant treat of decarboning will keep it from building. Go for it!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I swear by ring free. I just always put the maintenance amount in with my fuel.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

Here's my SeaFoam story, this is no BS. My 2014 Polaris Sportsman 570 wouldn't start. It ran fine the day before. I figured it was the fuel pump again. I decided to give Seafoam a try. I pulled all the old gas out and add one gallon of fresh premium and 2 cans of seafoam. I pulled the hose off of the injector and cycled the pump until I got fresh gas to the injector. Then I tried to start it, just to put new gas through the injector. I let it sit overnight, the next morning it ran for like 2 seconds. I continued this routine for a week. Each day it would run a little longer. This Sunday morning it started and continued to run and has been running fine since. I love me some Seafoam!
__________________


----------



## Finsleft258 (Oct 7, 2018)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Here's my SeaFoam story, this is no BS. My 2014 Polaris Sportsman 570 wouldn't start. It ran fine the day before. I figured it was the fuel pump again. I decided to give Seafoam a try. I pulled all the old gas out and add one gallon of fresh premium and 2 cans of seafoam. I pulled the hose off of the injector and cycled the pump until I got fresh gas to the injector. Then I tried to start it, just to put new gas through the injector. I let it sit overnight, the next morning it ran for like 2 seconds. I continued this routine for a week. Each day it would run a little longer. This Sunday morning it started and continued to run and has been running fine since. I love me some Seafoam!
> __________________


I have seen this with several products. Seafoam and Lucas Injector Cleaner are my favorites. For sprays, I see the best results with PowerTune.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

There are so many cleaners in gas these days that products like this are dinosaurs.

Stay away from ethanol and all will be good.

My Merc has multiple thousands of hours and nothing has ever been added except non ethanol gas and never a single fuel issue. Carb has not even been rebuilt since new (1998).


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

I haven't put any ethanol in it. 
It's a 2008 TLR 60 and I bought it 3 years ago with 277hrs on it. Can't say what the previous owners did though. 
I know it won't hurt it.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Star tron enzyme has been my go to. Using stabil 360 as well.


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Our 2000 30 merc 2 stroke had sat for a number of years before we got it and then because of circumstances, sat for another few years. Motor had few hours. Finally got it to mechanic to get it started late last year, had an electric issue that he fixed. We had carburetor off, didn't look too bad, but was a little glassy looking. In any event, have been using Sea Foam with every gas fill up. The motor seems strong and no fuel issues other than having to adjust lean idle. It was running too lean. Lubricates upper cylinders also. For a motor that has sat, I would recommend. I'm sure other brands do the same thing.


----------

